# anyony else not know their local river???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

not sure of the correct title for this topic but I am wondering if anyone else has a similar issue with their home waterway...

I have been saying for a long time that the south coast of NSW spoils us for choice when it comes to fishing destinations. There are just so many rivers and lakes not to mention a plethora of off shore launch sites and when the weekend comes we take the yaks and head off to old favorites or explore new destinations. Somehow in the midst of all the fishing I do I have to admit that the place I know and understand the least is the river at home - Moruya River. I almost never fish it and after getting a feed at Tuross in the morning I spent the afternoon on the home river and had to face the reality that I have no idea how or where to fish. The result - not a touch.

There was probably a reason why I started traveling up and down the coast but I think I am going to have to put in some time in the local to be able to learn its secrets...

The other mans grass is greener so they say...

cheers

John


----------



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

I live in sight of the mighty Derwent and until recently drove nearly an hour in all directions to fish. Turns out what I look at every day contains outstanding Bream and Sea Run Trout. I'm now desperately trying to make up time and fish it weekly but your right, sometimes we over look what right beneath our nose.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

john316 said:


> The other mans grass is greener so they say...


 So on that basis John, the other man is probably finding your local greener, so perhaps ask him for directions.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup.
Never fished the Edson River and the Mcleod only twice.
I'll get there though.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know mine and visit it regularly which makes it all the more frustrating that I can't catch fish in it?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I have Kedron Brook, Breakfast Creek and the Brisbane River all very close to me and have never put my kayak in any of them. I've thought about it a few times but end up going somewhere else.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dodge said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> > The other mans grass is greener so they say...
> ...


Dodge, the car parks down here a choked with Canberra number plates during the summer months - but they mostly use our area as a highway to the ocean... so that mightn't help...

cheers

John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say its a common phenomenon. I cross paths with people all the time where they are travelling from their place to fish near mine and and I'm travelling from my place to fish near theirs. Like someone has already said, the grass is always greener.....


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i'd be interested to know how many "Sandy Creeks" there are in qld. quite a few i believe


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

My local creek is a 2 min walk from home. I'll usually fish it once a week (in season). Last year I ran into 3 guys there who had traveled from the other side of town to fish it. I think their local was the upper Brisbane River.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

john316 said:


> not sure of the correct title for this topic but I am wondering if anyone else has a similar issue with their home waterway...
> 
> The other man's grass is greener so they say...
> 
> ...


Probably right John, having never fished the Brisbane (AJD used to, quite a lot). I have fished the Pine occasionally, for a few fish.

Similarly, people often travels far away for daily exercise, or in search of sunsets etc. It happens everyday, right at home. I think too that many city folk rarely notice clouds, rainbows, or unusual lighting.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 5min walk to a creek that holds nice fish. I fish it pretty regularly in summer and walk the dogs along it most days so I've got a pretty good idea of what fish are moving in there at any time.

The same creek is also at the end of Patwah's street but he only fishes it when I make him even though he's also down there most days with his dog.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

it's a bit of a drive to any river to fish fresh water for me , but I llve 15mins to and hour from about every launch spot in Westernport
that would be my local pond 
I fish there almost every W/E, with Snapper season about to go crazy in the next couple of weeks I find my way over into PPB a bit after work which takes about the same traveling time If i hit the East side of that pond


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

john316 said:


> not sure of the correct title for this topic but I am wondering if anyone else has a similar issue with their home waterway...
> 
> I have been saying for a long time that the south coast of NSW spoils us for choice when it comes to fishing destinations. There are just so many rivers and lakes not to mention a plethora of off shore launch sites and when the weekend comes we take the yaks and head off to old favorites or explore new destinations. Somehow in the midst of all the fishing I do I have to admit that the place I know and understand the least is the river at home - Moruya River. I almost never fish it and after getting a feed at Tuross in the morning I spent the afternoon on the home river and had to face the reality that I have no idea how or where to fish. The result - not a touch.
> 
> ...


I rarely fished my local because it's wasn't particularly fashionable. Picking off redfin and culling carp in LBG was something I did when I had no time to get anywhere else for a quick fish. But at the end of last spring I started to unlock some patterns and get a few really productive sessions in with some large and plucky redfin. I'll definitely work it a lot harder now that spring has sprung.

On Moruya, I've tried to fish it a few times with little success. It runs deep and fast and I found it hard to know what techniques to use. Maybe if I went back now with a bit more experience I'd do a bit better.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi John, interested in some company while you explore that wild and untamed waterway?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Artie said:


> Hi John, interested in some company while you explore that wild and untamed waterway?


G'day Rob, you back in town again... yep, it would be good to catch up for a float about and scare up a fish or two...

cheers

John


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

BigGee said:


> Interesting thread John.
> 
> Moruya River is an awesome fishery John, one of my "almost regulars".
> 
> ...


Gee, maybe we should try and organize a session down here one day as I am more than willing to put in the effort to learn from others...

cheers

John


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

My local does hold some trout, but I've only managed a couple of smallish ones.
It is overrun with pest species. Redfin and wakeboarders.
If it was 1-2 minute walk (with 'yak) away I'd sprobably fish it, but I figure if I have to load the 'yak and gear onto / into the car anyway, I might as well drive 40 minutes to somewhere with: Big trout, no redfin and no wakeboarders.


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

I've just moved to a new area(QLD from Tassie) so the whole area is new and unknown. Have been shore bashing a bit until I get 'Yak transport sorted and not having much luck landing fish. It's like learning how to fish all over again.

I lived near the Derwent river in Hobart for 36 years and hardly fished it. As a kid I lived within walking distance of the water along the lower reaches of the Derwent so did a bit of shore bashing back then. Hardly ever fished further up river, never even caught a Derwent bream, lol. Always loaded the 'yak on the car and fished other locations.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

grinner said:


> i'd be interested to know how many "Sandy Creeks" there are in qld. quite a few i believe


Six mile creek also Pete. I reckon I pass over about 20 creeks named Six Mile when driving to Ayr. It makes me wonder how they got their name. Are they all 6 mile long? Why are there never any Ten Kilometre Creeks? If the 6 mile creek I just passed over and the 12 mile creek I am crossing now join together during flood do they have a temporary name change (like getting married). Do they join together and become Nine Mile Average Creek?

All kinds of crap passes through your head when you drive non stop for 14 hours through the night...


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

john316 said:


> I have been saying for a long time that the south coast of NSW spoils us for choice


Yep, you can tell when I've been looking at the east coast on Google Earth from the dribble all over the keyboard.

We really only have 1 river in SA. Officially there are others but they would be judged as creeks just about anywhere else in the world.

At least we don't have to make those difficult decisions though and the Onk is a pretty good creek some days. Plus it's only 2 minutes drive from home so I have spent a bit of time there.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

WayneD said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > i'd be interested to know how many "Sandy Creeks" there are in qld. quite a few i believe
> ...


Also Ugly Gully, Pete and Wayne.

You never know, they may have a fish in them, despite the name.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Pete & Wayne may have a fish in them! :shock:


----------

